# General > Birdwatching >  Bird seed for garden bird feeders.

## soulsurfer

Does anyone know where to get seed in Thurso? black sunflower, nyjer etc, for garden birds. I don't like using the mixed bags; I prefer buying it separately.

Before they shut you could get the individual types in Bew's and it was much cheaper than anywhere else I had found.

----------


## davem

WD Ross hardware on the harbour road
The Factory Shop by Caithness Horizons for two!

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

You can buy Niger seed in bulk from CLB in Thurso,20kg bags I think.Cheapest way to do it.

----------


## soulsurfer

> WD Ross hardware on the harbour road
> The Factory Shop by Caithness Horizons for two!


Thanks, but neither of them do the individual seeds, just the mixed bags.

----------


## soulsurfer

> You can buy Niger seed in bulk from CLB in Thurso,20kg bags I think.Cheapest way to do it.


Thanks, I'll give them a try.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

> Thanks, I'll give them a try.


Its 12.75 kg bags for £19.95.They also do the same size bags of sunflower seed.
20kg bags of peanuts and the same size of general bird seed mix.Not sure of the prices for the others though.

----------


## Wizzbang

Try W  A Geddes in 14a 1 henderson street high ormlie they have loose bird seed but not sure what else in that line

----------


## Tilly Teckel

If you are ever in Wick try Birons on Bridge Street, he stocks loads of feed.

----------


## eain

w&a geddes thurso will do them cheap is well 
*+* Reply to Thread

----------

